# Question about feeding...



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Removing the top to check the feeder wouldn't be considered "disturbing them" IMO. It will be better to add a quart as needed then to have too much splashing around when you want to retrieve the queen cage.

Joe


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

If they're anything like mine, a quart of 1:1 lasts most of one day, place it on in the morning and it's usually gone before the next morning.


----------



## Paula Buls (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I went ahead and pulled the cover this afternoon. It definitely did not appear to disturb them at all. It looks like they have used about half of what I had given them. I'll refill tomorrow. In the meantime. I'm having a hard time tearing myself away from just sitting a couple of feet from the hive and observing. I have a pretty good sized stand of "shrimp plant", http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justicia_brandegeeana in full bloom just a few feet from the hives. The bees have discovered that and it seems to meet their hearty approval. I'm also getting to observe the wagging dance so I'm assuming the foragers are finding good stuff to eat a littler farther out. 

I also pulled out the sliding insert on my SBB to take a look. It had a fair amount of bee poop on it (at least I'm assuming that's what it was, Also a fair amount of small white flakes which I guess are wax chips. I assume that mean's they're busy building inside and that all is well. I'm guessing about Thursday, I'll do my first inspection and remove the queen cages.

Cheers,

Paula


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Paula

I use the same feeders. Lately the result of feeding my hives is anything but consistent. One hive dried the feeder, another didn't touch it. I have noticed the girls prefer nectar and when the first blooms appear, they often disregard the sugar syrup.

I suggest waiting until your girls clear the feeder before adding more.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Paula Buls (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I checked the hives this morning and they were both almost empty. I went ahead and added another 3/4 gallon of 1:1 to each hive. I appreciate the advice Throrope and will keep an eye out to make sure I'm not needlessly adding syrup they don't need or want.

Cheers,

Paula


----------

